# Screaming Scarecrow's Pumpkin Pile



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

We chose not to setup our Home Haunt this year but we couldn't have
absolutely nothing for the ToTs when they came for their Halloween candy!
So we carved up 31 pumpkins the night before and that afternoon and then threw together;

Screaming Scarecrow's Pumpkin Pile! <-- more pics



Hope Everyone Had A Safe & Fun Halloween!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

That is great SS....I love the display.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Woohoo! Jack-os out the wazoo!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Yes yes yes!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Very nice.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I love this! Simple but captures the essence of Halloween! Great job and I know the kids loved it!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Glad you found some way to celebrate the day. The pumpkins look great.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

WOW! Simple, elegant, and absolutely awesome! Now that ROCKS!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Wow! I know I am partial to pumpkins, but that display is beyond great! I know any trick or treater would LOVE to come to your house. How perfectly Halloweenie!


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Awesome, awesome stuff! Love it.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Love it!!!!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Wow! I really happy you all enjoyed it!
And such great comments - Thanks Again everybody!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Excellent display, SS, even more impressive based on the fact that it was put together in 24 hours or less. Fantastic!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

How did you light up all of those pumpkins. 
I would love a JoL display since it is my favorite Halloween icon.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

That's a wonderful display. You must be proud of it! That gives me inspiration to make one myself. Thanks for showing!


----------



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)

That is truly a great look. last year we carved about 60 jacks for our display. to have arranged them in such a way would have most certainly improved the overall look of our haunt. I think I may have to mimic that this year. Kudos to you.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

I say wow to anyone who carves more than a few pumpkins! They take me forever. I love them, though.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That's a great pumpkin display setup SS! Great pics of your display!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Ah, the Pumpkin. The very symbol of Halloween and all that is great in the world. And a wonderful display of 31 of the little treasures, one for every day of the magical month of October. Great job scarecrow. You fulfilled the dreams of 31 pumpkins, turning them into Jack o' Lanterns for Halloween night.


----------



## lisa48317 (Aug 18, 2010)

I love that they're all different faces and different colors. Simple, yet effiicient!


----------



## rubberband1293 (Jun 17, 2010)

ScreamingScarecrow said:


> We chose not to setup our Home Haunt this year but we couldn't have
> absolutely nothing for the ToTs when they came for their Halloween candy!
> So we carved up 31 pumpkins the night before and that afternoon and then threw together;
> 
> ...


Well, you can never have too many JOL's!!


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

wow screaming scarecrow,love the display of your pumpkins,if you ask me thats what brings the attention to the trick or treaters, they just love pumpkins,thats what i love doing most is carving pumpkins,jeeez you are getting me going now,all i want to do is carve pumpkins!!!


----------

